# ORIF Radial styloid fracture



## kmeredith (Apr 17, 2009)

ORIF of radial styloid fracture-The wrist joint and distal radius was approached through a dorsal incision. The scapholunate interosseous ligament was completely torn with wide diastasis of the scaphoid and lunate. The fracture was reduced and temporarily stabilized with K-wires. The fracture showed satisfactory reduction and the K-wire was removed. The fracture was then stabilized with a distal radius L-plate and screws.  Attention was turned to the scapholunate joint the joint was debrided and stabilized with 2 K-wires placed from radial to ulnar across the scapholunate joint. The K-wires were removed and anchors were placed. -Help any idea for CPT codes- Thanks


----------

